# Not the most techinical, but totally crazy vid here



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2011)

I heard about this one last night when I was on a ride with my locak bike club.  A few of the members are doing the Mount Washington Hill Climb next month, and while talking at a regroup point last night, one of the women doing the climb said to search youtube for the night descent video of Mount Washington 

These guys first did a "stealth" climb of all 7.6 miles, and then the descent back down, which must have been nuts given the clouds/fog and that narrow road! Here it is!


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 12, 2011)

So what do we think the implications are for poching that one and getting caught?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

That's got to be a really crazy descent.  The video didn't do it much justice though, IMHO.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's got to be a really crazy descent.  The video didn't do it much justice though, IMHO.



The woman in my bike club on the ride last night was trying to describe the elevation gain of the road. The 1st 6.5 or so miles averages a 7% grade and then the last mile or so is above a 20% grade  In the official hill climb, they don't let competitors ride down after the make it to the top out of liability issues!  And if you've ever been up the MW autoroad in a car, you know that 1) its not very wide 2) its no where near straight and 3) those guard rails aren't very big   It would be psycho enough during the day, with good visibility, let alone at night with the clouds/fog rolling in/out!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

All I keep picturing in my head is overheating the brakes in an attempt to maintain a sensible speed (considering the fog and darkness), resulting in little to no braking power left...


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 12, 2011)

turned our rotors purple and smoked a glove (checking rotor temp:roll coming down the road up Burke (kingdom trails) Mt. last year when we found out upper J-bar wasn't prepped yet, and that's maybe half of Washington, if that.


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks a lot better towards thy end when thy have the road edge markers

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 13, 2011)

Check out this link to compare various climbs around the region:

http://www.northeastcycling.com/Hillclimb_Races.html


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 15, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> So what do we think the implications are for poching that one and getting caught?



They impound your bike and write you a ticket.


----------

